
Show HN: My angular 5 project for making infographics - zewaldo
http://easyinfograph.com
======
harrisreynolds
Feedback - improve the home page.

This sounds interesting, but honestly the home page is so sparse it doesn't
even look worth the time to sign up.

Snapping a few screenshots or recording a short video demoing the product
would be a good start.

Best of luck!

~~~
zewaldo
Thanks for the feedback. I am definitely going to improved the front page.
Thanks!

------
teleclimber
Intrigued by the title but getting 502 Bad Gateway.

~~~
zewaldo
Should be fixed now!

------
egfx
I like the functionality! Are there any embed options?

~~~
zewaldo
That is coming. Should be out soon :)

